# Carrot Cake Bites



## JustJoel (Oct 19, 2018)

I came across this recipe the other day that looks intriguing. Little balls of carrot, dates, almonds, cashews, and spices. It’s not cooked, just processed, rolled into balls, and refrigerated. I see all sorts of potential for changing the recipe a bit. I’m going to make some today; I’m a bit apprehensive though, as there’s no added liquid. I’m wondering how the balls hold together. I thought maybe if I added just a bit of honey or molasses, it might make the balls cohere better? What think you, DC denizens? Here’s the recipe, from I blogger I follow:

Carrot Cake Bites, from _Beauty Beyond Bones_.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 19, 2018)

Certainly not being sarcastic but, why not make them following her recipe and adjust from there, if needed?


I do that frequently with recipes I want to try.. 


Ross


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 19, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Certainly not being sarcastic but, why not make them following her recipe and adjust from there, if needed?
> 
> 
> I do that frequently with recipes I want to try..
> ...


Certainly, that’s what I plan to do! But instead of making it, finding out the balls don’t hold together, and then adjusting, I thought it would be instructive to hear from y’all.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 19, 2018)

Ground dates are very sticky. I think you'll find it holds together well.


----------



## Rascal (Oct 22, 2018)

Sounds like it looks.  But not my cup of tea.

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 23, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I came across this recipe the other day that looks intriguing. Little balls of carrot, dates, almonds, cashews, and spices. It’s not cooked, just processed, rolled into balls, and refrigerated. I see all sorts of potential for changing the recipe a bit. I’m going to make some today; I’m a bit apprehensive though, as there’s no added liquid. I’m wondering how the balls hold together. I thought maybe if I added just a bit of honey or molasses, it might make the balls cohere better? What think you, DC denizens? Here’s the recipe, from I blogger I follow:
> 
> Carrot Cake Bites, from _Beauty Beyond Bones_.


The dates will be sticky enough to act as glue.


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 25, 2018)

I finally made these tonight. For spices, I used allspice, cardamom, and cinnamon. I also added a teaspoon of brown sugar, even though the dates are very sweet. It isn’t easy rolling the balls, because as you predicted, MC, they are very very sticky. But they ARE absolutely delicious!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2018)

Next time you make them Joel, you might try oil on your hands for the rolling.


----------



## JustJoel (Oct 29, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Next time you make them Joel, you might try oil on your hands for the rolling.


I thought oil, water, or maybe even dusting my hands with almond flour, Kayelle. Thanks for the thought!

That said, the mix is really good, but has no “tooth.” I think it would make great bars, though, with a graham cracker or maybe a lemon cookie crust (they’re sweet, but I like it, so I don’t mind if they’re sweeter!). Or maybe dip the little balls in some bittersweet chocolate and make bon-bons.


----------

